# Hen en hun



## Chimel

Op school leerden we te zeggen: "Ik heb het *hen* uitgelegd", "ik zal het *hen* geven"... terwijl "hun" alleen maar diende om te zeggen "hun vrienden", bv. Maar ik denk dat ik steeds vaker hoor: "Ik heb het hun uitgelegd". Enfin, ik ben niet helemaal zeker: het is soms iets dat tussen "hen" en "hun" klinkt.

Vandaar mijn vragen:
- heb ik het juist gehoord, is er een evolutie aan de gang op dat vlak?
- is deze (mogelijke) evolutie louter spreektaal, zouden jullie ook "hun" schrijven?
- is het desgevallend een uitsluitend Vlaamse evolutie (als de mensen dialekt spreken?) of is dit ook zo in Nederland?

Alvast bedankt voor alle info!


----------



## Kayla321

Volgens mij is die evolutie (in elk geval in NL) al tientallen jaren aan de gang. Ik kan me in elk geval niet anders herinneren dan dat er mensen over klaagden.   

Ik denk dat het niet alleen spreektaal is. Volgens mij weten veel mensen überhaupt het verschil tussen hen en hun niet (meer), dus ook niet op papier.


----------



## Chimel

Het is dus blijkbaar geen nieuw verschijnsel? Maar concreet nu: als je een leerkracht bent, zou jij in een tekst van een leerling dit als "fout" beschouwen of gewoon zeggen "dat verschil tussen hen en hun wordt door veel mensen niet meer gedaan, het is geen fout meer"?

Aanvullende vraag: is het hetzelfde met een voorwendsel (_"voor hun is het zeer belangrijk"_) of blijft _hen_ in dit geval meer gebruikt?


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


Chimel said:


> Het is dus blijkbaar geen nieuw verschijnsel? Maar concreet nu: als je een leerkracht bent, zou jij in een tekst van een leerling dit als "fout" beschouwen of gewoon zeggen "dat verschil tussen hen en hun wordt door veel mensen niet meer gedaan, het is geen fout meer"?


Je spreekt hier over teksten, en dus schrijven. In dat geval zou ik het toch verbeteren. 
Wat gesproken Standaard Nederlands betreft... dat ligt al een beetje moeilijker. Ik zou het toch ook in dat geval verbeteren, denk ik, maar niet al te strikt. 
In beide gevallen zou ik ook wel zeggen dat het verschil niet altijd meer gemaakt wordt. Enfin, ik ben dus geen fanatieke aanhanger van het AN.



> Aanvullende vraag: is het hetzelfde met een voorwendsel ("voor hun is het zeer belangrijk") of blijft hen in dit geval meer gebruikt?


Ik hoor en gebruik dit dagelijks. Ik denk dat dit in het Antwerpse (en waarschijnlijk in het Brabantse ?) taalgebied de meest gangbare vorm is.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Suehil

Toen ik Nederlands leerde (ruim dertig jaar geleden) waren er zelfs mensen die mij 'corrigeerden' toen ik 'hen' (terecht) gebruikte.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Zoals gewoonlijk is de informatie die hier gegeven wordt heel verhelderend.

Ook de tekst in de groene kader is interessant:


> Kunstmatig onderscheid


Zoals vaak het begin van heel wat problemen.


> Het is maar de vraag hoelang het nog zinvol blijft het verschil tussen hun en hen aan te houden. Het is een verschil dat al lang niet meer 'leeft' in het dagelijks taalgebruik. Het is dan ook een bedacht onderscheid [17de eeuw]



En het volgende stukje sluit dan weer perfect aan bij het bericht van Suehil:


> Tegenwoordig gaan veel taalgebruikers ervan uit dat alleen hen juist is in een zin als 'Hen vraag ik niets meer!', terwijl volgens de regels 'Hun vraag ik niets meer!' juist zou zijn.





> Volgens de Algemene Nederlandse Spraakkunst (ANS, 1997) mag er bij dit soort hen/hun-kwesties niet van 'fouten' worden gesproken.




Frank


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt allemaal, het is nu voor mij wat duidelijker geworden. 

Bedankt ook aan Frank voor de heel nuttige link. Dat het onderscheid tussen lijdend voorwerp en indirect object kunstmatig zou zijn, is volgens mij niet waar: in het eerste geval kan het onderwerp van een actieve zin worden, in het tweede niet. Je vindt het trouwens ook in het Duits (sie/ihnen) of in het Frans (les/leur) terug, bv.

Ik vind het dus persoonlijk spijtig als de meeste mensen dit niet meer aanvoelen. Maar goed, als het zo is, dan is het zo...


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,



Chimel said:


> Bedankt ook aan Frank voor de heel nuttige link. Dat het onderscheid tussen lijdend voorwerp en indirect object kunstmatig zou zijn, is volgens mij niet waar:


Misschien begrijp ik je verkeerd. Maar m.i. zegt het artikel absoluut niet dat het verschil tussen de zinsdelen "lijdend voorwerp" en "meewerkend voorwerp" kunstmatig is. Het gaat in het artikel _niet_ over de zinsdelen op zich, maar over de _vormen_ van de voornaamwoorden. En dat is toch een groot verschil.

Misschien is dit offtopic, maar als ik het boekje "Hun hebben gelijk" mag geloven, dan wordt "hun" tegenwoordig ook meer en meer gebruikt als onderwerp in bepaalde (stads)dialecten in Nederland. Maar dit houdt niet per se in dat men niet meer weet wat een onderwerp zou zijn*.



> Ik vind het dus persoonlijk spijtig als de meeste mensen dit niet meer aanvoelen. Maar goed, als het zo is, dan is het zo...


Het probleem lijkt mij niet zozeer dat de mensen niet meer "aanvoelen" wat een lijdend of meewerkend voorwerp zou zijn*, maar dat in verschillende gesproken varianten van het Nederlands zowel het LV als het MV, als het voornaamwoord na een prepositie, dezelfde vorm hebben. Laat ons niet vergeten dat het verschil in de vormen hen/hun enorm kunstmatig (en vrij goed gedocumenteerd) is, én enorm ingaat tegen het daadwerkelijke taalgebruik/taalgevoel van heel wat moedertaalsprekers!

Groetjes,

Frank

*waarbij we natuurlijk zouden kunnen opmerken dat de meeste moedertaalsprekers geen flauw benul hebben van de terminologie. Maar waarom zouden ze?


----------



## Chimel

Je hebt gelijk, het artikel heeft het alleen maar over het onderscheid hen/hun en zegt niet dat het onderscheid lijdend/meewerkend voorwerp op zich kunstmatig is.

Maar nog een vraag in verband hiermee, als ik mag: ik dacht dat de evolutie was dat "hun" steeds meer in de plaats van "hen" wordt gebruikt. Dat bevestig je ook in je eerste post ivm "voor hun is het belangrijk". Maar in dit artikel lees ik:



> Tegenwoordig gaan veel taalgebruikers ervan uit dat alleen _hen_ juist is in een zin als 'Hen vraag ik niets meer!', terwijl volgens de regels 'Hun vraag ik niets meer!' juist zou zijn.


 
In dit geval is het dus blijkbaar omgekeerd: "hun" is de regel, maar de meeste mensen zeggen "hen". Is het niet wat contradictorisch of begrijp ik het verkeerd?


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


Chimel said:


> In dit geval is het dus blijkbaar omgekeerd: "hun" is de regel, maar de meeste mensen zeggen "hen". Is het niet wat contradictorisch of begrijp ik het verkeerd?


Ik vermoed dat het hier zou kunnen gaan om een doorgedreven vorm van hypercorrect denken: het eigen dialect heeft "hun", dus "hun" is (altijd) dialect, dus "hen" is correct Standaard Nederlands (in alle gevallen). Da's maar een gok, hoor.

Hoe dan ook, ik vind het enorm interessant dat in het kleine Nederlandse taalgebied de voornaamwoorden zo variëren.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Chimel

Ik vind het eerder verwarrend, maar dat zal te maken hebben met het verschil tussen wie een zeer genormaliseerde en gestandardiseerde taal spreekt, zoals Frans, en wie liever voor diversiteit, soepelheid en streekgebonden variaties kiest.

Heel erg bedankt alleszins, ik heb hier veel bijgeleerd.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Frank06 said:


> Misschien is dit offtopic, maar als ik het boekje "Hun hebben gelijk" mag geloven, dan wordt "hun" tegenwoordig ook meer en meer gebruikt als onderwerp in bepaalde (stads)dialecten in Nederland. *


 
Dat is interessant en meteen een vraag voor de Nederlanders hier. 

In welke steden gebruikt men *"Hun hebben gelijk"* eigenlijk, en staat dit in verband met een bepaalde sociale klasse?

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

In dit korte artikel, met verwijzingen naar een paar interessante boeken over de recente geschiedenis van het Nederlands, wordt er meer informatie gegeven over het waar en wanneer.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Brownpaperbag

In Nederland (grote steden met name) heb ik het idee dat een zin als "hun heben het gedaan" deel uit maakt van zogenaamde _sociolecten_. Met name omdat "zij hebben het gedaan" als te netjes wordt beschouwd. Fouten worden dus (soms) met opzet gemaakt om bij een bepaalde groep te horen en om zich van bepaalde groepen te onderscheiden.


----------



## Dominiekske

Hen --> lijdend voorwerp
Hun --> meewerkend voorwerp

Na een voorzetsel komt een lijdend voorwerp.

Dus:

"Ik geef hun een boek."
"Ik geef het boek aan hen."

De twee zinnen in je eerste post kloppen dus niet.

Ik denk dat er maar heel weinig mensen zijn die de regel kennen. De meeste mensen gebruiken af en toe "hun" en af en toe "hen" zonder op de woordsoort te letten. Ik weet met mijn 21 jaar niet of dat ooit anders is geweest, maar je kunt je afvragen in hoeverre een taalregel nog "bestaat" als 90% van de bevolking zich er niet bewust van is.


----------



## Chimel

Dominiekske said:


> De twee zinnen in je eerste post kloppen dus niet.


Ja, ik had het intussen ook gemerkt, ik was zelf even de pedalen kwijt. Het was te laat om te corrigeren en hoe dan ook, mijn eigen vergissing was ook kentekend voor de algemene verwarring hierover...



> je kunt je afvragen in hoeverre een taalregel nog "bestaat" als 90% van de bevolking zich er niet bewust van is.


Akkoord, maar ik zou dan wel pleiten (moest ik hierover iets te zeggen hebben... ) voor een meer logische en consekwente vereenvoudiging van de regel: ofwel wordt het _hen_, ofwel wordt het _hun._ Geef toe, het feit dat de evolutie soms in één richting gaat, soms in de andere (met daarbij ook nog streekvarianten of verschillen tussen Vlaanderen en Nederland)) maakt de hele zaak voor een anderstalige zeer komplex...


----------



## Grytolle

Chimel said:


> Akkoord, maar ik zou dan wel pleiten (moest ik hierover iets te zeggen hebben... ) voor een meer logische en consekwente vereenvoudiging van de regel: ofwel wordt het _hen_, ofwel wordt het _hun._ Geef toe, het feit dat de evolutie soms in één richting gaat, soms in de andere (met daarbij ook nog streekvarianten of verschillen tussen Vlaanderen en Nederland)) maakt de hele zaak voor een anderstalige zeer komplex...


Waar we naartoe gaan is wel duidelijk: geschreven 'hen', gesproken 'hun'.


----------



## killerbees

Grytolle said:


> Waar we naartoe gaan is wel duidelijk: geschreven 'hen', gesproken 'hun'.



Ik heb dat ook opgemerkt maar ik dacht dat misschien het een Nederlands-Vlaamse verschil was. Ik heb eigenlijk nooit 'hen' _gehoord_ maar ik gaf de schuld aan "Goede Tijden, Slechte Tijden" ('t spijt me) en niet aan de taal.


----------



## NewtonCircus

killerbees said:


> Ik heb dat ook opgemerkt maar ik dacht dat misschien het een Nederlands-Vlaamse verschil was. Ik heb eigenlijk nooit 'hen' _gehoord_ maar ik gaf de schuld aan "Goede Tijden, Slechte Tijden" ('t spijt me) en niet aan de taal.


 
Ik heb dat ook opgemerkt maar ik dacht misschien *dat* het een Nederlands-*Vlaams* verschil was. Ik heb eigenlijk nooit 'hen' _gehoord_ maar ik *(en)* gaf de schuld aan "Goede Tijden, Slechte Tijden" ('t spijt me) en niet aan* (in plaats van)* de taal.

Groetjes Herman


----------



## nasinas

NewtonCircus said:


> Ik heb dat ook opgemerkt maar ik dacht misschien *dat* het een Nederlands-*Vlaams* verschil was. Ik heb eigenlijk nooit 'hen' _gehoord_ maar ik *(en)* gaf de schuld aan "Goede Tijden, Slechte Tijden" ('t spijt me) en niet aan* (in plaats van)* de taal.
> 
> Groetjes Herman


 
... Maar ik dacht dat het *misschien* een Nederlands-Vlaams verschil was.


----------

